# Name Your Vajayjay



## heartbroken50

OK Ladies,

I'm having a really bad day and I need to be distracted while waiting for the results of my H's polygraph yesterday.

I'm hoping a little humor can get me through the day with a smile on my face. 

Mods feel free to delete if this is too risque. 


I'll go first:

Deadpool :surprise:


----------



## Fozzy

heartbroken50 said:


> I'll go first:
> 
> Deadpool :surprise:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## EllisRedding

The Other White Meat


----------



## Fozzy

EllisRedding said:


> The Other White Meat


Has to be a movie title. Like Dirty Harry.


----------



## meson

Forest Gump


----------



## EllisRedding

Fozzy said:


> Has to be a movie title. Like Dirty Harry.


I don't think anyone here needs to know that the last movie I watched was "Mrs Assfire" ...


----------



## Fozzy

Super Size Me?


----------



## Fozzy

For the more well groomed lady---The Constant Gardener?


----------



## heartbroken50

Fozzy said:


> Super Size Me?


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
brilliant!


----------



## Rowan

_Doom_


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish

I'm not on speaking terms with mine. 😈

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## karole

When Harry Met Sally


----------



## heartbroken50

A Few Good Men


----------



## EllisRedding

No Country for Old Men


----------



## EllisRedding

The 40 Year Old Virgin


----------



## EllisRedding

There will be blood


----------



## MrsAldi

Lost In Translation

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## heartbroken50

You're quite a movie buff @EllisRedding :rofl:

How about this one:

I Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## UMP

Closet Monster


----------



## Lostinthought61

wait for it......wait for it 


The Incredible Mr. Limpet

Booyah


----------



## Fozzy

Never Been Kissed.


----------



## heartbroken50

Xenote said:


> wait for it......wait for it
> 
> 
> The Incredible Mr. Limpet
> 
> Booyah



OMG! I'm dying!
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lostinthought61

"I would like to thank the Academy..."


----------



## CharlieParker

Frozen


----------



## heartbroken50

CharlieParker said:


> Frozen




Ice Age


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EllisRedding

Space Balls


----------



## CharlieParker

As Good as It Gets


----------



## EllisRedding

Scent of a woman


----------



## EllisRedding

Little shop of horror


----------



## EllisRedding

*batteries not included


----------



## Fozzy

Lair of the White Worm.

Yes, that's a real movie.


----------



## EllisRedding

Jawbreaker


----------



## Hope1964

heartbroken50 said:


> OK Ladies,
> 
> I'm having a really bad day and I need to be distracted while waiting for the results of my H's polygraph yesterday.
> 
> I'm hoping a little humor can get me through the day with a smile on my face.
> 
> Mods feel free to delete if this is too risque.
> 
> 
> I'll go first:
> 
> Deadpool :surprise:


OMG that's the last movie I watched too!!!!!!

Thankfully it isn't accurate :grin2::x:grin2::x


----------



## heartbroken50

Hope1964 said:


> OMG that's the last movie I watched too!!!!!!
> 
> Thankfully it isn't accurate :grin2::x:grin2::x



Sadly, it's quite accurate for me :crying:


----------



## Satya

I, Robot.


----------



## 225985

8 Seconds


----------



## heartbroken50

Mission Impossible


----------



## 225985

Never say never again


----------



## heartbroken50

Sahara

Jeez I guess I really am frustrated these days, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blondilocks

Churchill's Secret.

Why do so many men on this board have vajayjays?


----------



## heartbroken50

Blondilocks said:


> Churchill's Secret.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do so many men on this board have vajayjays?




I was gonna ask that too but I was enjoying their responses too much
:rofl:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 225985

Jaws


----------



## heartbroken50

Deep Impact :surprise:


----------



## CharlieParker

Blondilocks said:


> Churchill's Secret.
> 
> Why do so many men on this board have vajayjays?


I have one, it just happens to sleep next to me.


Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish

Sausage Party

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 225985

Toy Story


----------



## heartbroken50

tropicalbeachiwish said:


> Sausage Party
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I just spit my coffee all over my laptop!


----------



## Blondilocks

I was going to say that explains why they aren't getting b-js.


----------



## heartbroken50

blueinbr said:


> Toy Story


Toy Story 2, Toy Story 3.....


----------



## EllisRedding

Blondilocks said:


> Why do so many men on this board have vajayjays?


Here we go again with the whole "sexism" comments ... sigh ...

>


----------



## heartbroken50

Blondilocks said:


> I was going to say that explains why they aren't getting b-js.


QFT

H thinks I have completely flipped my lid today because I keep cracking up :rofl:


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish

Space Odyssey 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish

Dr Strangelove

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## heartbroken50

Commando

Tremors

Die Hard


----------



## 225985

heartbroken50 said:


> Commando
> 
> Tremors
> 
> Die Hard


I love Tremors. :grin2:


----------



## 225985

Desperado


----------



## 225985

Wait for it...Wait for it.

Snatch


----------



## Florida_rosbif

The Thing......


----------



## heartbroken50

Are We There Yet?


----------



## 225985

Coming to America

American Pie

The Fast and the Furious


----------



## heartbroken50

Eat, Pray, Love

The Breakfast Club


----------



## 225985

Free Willy

Scream 

Freaky Friday

Gone in 60 Seconds


Ok, I cheated a little: 33 Movie Titles That Perfectly Describe Your Sex Life--> https://www.buzzfeed.com/spenceralthouse/movie-titles-that-perfectly-describe-your-sex-life?utm_term=.usjxR9P5G#.wbrJr9RjM


----------



## heartbroken50

blueinbr said:


> Free Willy
> 
> Scream
> 
> Freaky Friday
> 
> Gone in 60 Seconds
> 
> 
> Ok, I cheated a little: 33 Movie Titles That Perfectly Describe Your Sex Life--> https://www.buzzfeed.com/spenceralthouse/movie-titles-that-perfectly-describe-your-sex-life?utm_term=.usjxR9P5G#.wbrJr9RjM


Ha! no fair!


Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil

Snakes on a Plane :surprise:


----------



## Lostinthought61

EllisRedding said:


> *batteries not included


Awesome 

this one and scent of a woman you are the king


----------



## Married but Happy

My ex: Night of the Living Dead, or maybe Off Limits

More recent: 
Heaven's Gate
Every Which Way but Loose


----------



## heartbroken50

Where the Wild Things Are


----------



## EllisRedding

Pink Panther
Pretty in Pink


----------



## heartbroken50

Failure to Launch

Home Alone


----------



## See_Listen_Love

Some like it Hot


----------



## heartbroken50

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang

Blazing Saddles


The Departed :frown2:

Queen of the Dessert :crying:


----------



## 225985

heartbroken50 said:


> Queen of the Dessert


Dessert? Are we back to oral jokes?


----------



## heartbroken50

blueinbr said:


> Dessert? Are we back to oral jokes?




Sorry, typed too fast... 



_Queen of the Desert _



hence the sad face :crying:
Dessert brings out a very different reaction


----------



## Married but Happy

Sex, Lies, and Videotape


----------



## CatJayBird

Casino


You "gals" and your vajayjays...and I use that term "loosely"...... watch a lot of movies..... 

HAHAHAHAHA 

*looks around*

*crickets*


----------



## Ceegee

Finally, a thread I can really get into.

Money Pit


----------



## Hope1964

CatJayBird said:


> You "gals" and your vajayjays...and I use that term "loosely"...... watch a lot of movies.....


I was JUST going to say the same thing.


----------



## EllisRedding

Big Trouble In Little Vagina (eh ... I mean China)


----------



## 225985

Ceegee said:


> Finally, a thread I can really get into.


Pun intended? :grin2:


----------



## Ceegee

Honestly,

The last thing I watched was American Horror Story: Freak Show (Season 4).


----------



## Prodigal

What's New P^ssycat?

Big

Some Like It Hot


----------



## *Deidre*

Ceegee said:


> Finally, a thread I can really get into.
> 
> Money Pit


LOL!!!


----------



## arbitrator

*Being the consummate James Bond fan that I am, I'd dearly love to meet a sophisticated lady who referred to hers as  Octopu$$y?*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prodigal

My Fair Lady

Tootsie

Birth of a Nation


----------



## frusdil

blueinbr said:


> Wait for it...Wait for it.
> 
> Snatch


Bahahahahahahaha!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:




arbitrator said:


> *Being the consummate James Bond fan that I am, I'd dearly love to meet a sophisticated lady who referred to hers as  Octopu$$y?*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish

And some TV. 

All my children 

The View

The Price is Right

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lostinthought61

CatJayBird said:


> Casino
> 
> 
> You "gals" and your vajayjays...and I use that term "loosely"...... watch a lot of movies.....
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> *looks around*
> 
> *crickets*


Cat, i'm just going to put it out there......putting Vajayjay and word "loosely" in the say post....might get you into trouble.


----------



## 225985

arbitrator said:


> *Being the consummate James Bond fan that I am, I'd dearly love to meet a sophisticated lady who referred to hers as  Octopu$$y?*


I was thinking Bonds too. 

For your eyes only :nerd:

Goldfinger :lol:

Dr No. :nono:


----------



## arbitrator

blueinbr said:


> I was think Bonds too.
> 
> For your eyes only :nerd:
> 
> Goldfinger :lol:
> 
> Dr No. :nono:


*Just as long as she doesn't refer to it as  Thunderball  or  License to Kill !*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartbroken50

Sin City

Splash!

Great Expectations

From Here to Eternity

Gone with the Wind

Streetcar Named Desire


----------



## 225985

Teeth

(If you have seen the movie, you will understand. It is on Netflix)


----------



## heartbroken50

blueinbr said:


> Teeth
> 
> (If you have seen the movie, you will understand. It is on Netflix)


OMG, I had to google that one... pass the brain bleach please :surprise:


----------



## CatJayBird

blueinbr said:


> teeth
> 
> (if you have seen the movie, you will understand. It is on netflix)



vagina dentata


----------



## Florida_rosbif

There is a Japanese film that I haven't seen, appropriately entitled "Tunnel of Love"!


----------



## 225985

Black Snake Moan


----------



## Ceegee

blueinbr said:


> I was think Bonds too.
> 
> 
> 
> For your eyes only :nerd:
> 
> 
> 
> Goldfinger :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr No. :nono:




Avoiding the obvious. 

Octo***** 

Octomom probably chuckles when she hears that. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heartbroken50

Precious 

Honey

The Sweetest Thing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kylie84

I love this thread, I have laughed so much! Well, until I read out peoples answers and my Dh chimed in with 'Misery'....
Lucky for him I know he's joking. Last movie I actually watched was The Conjuring 2. Gotta say I had high hopes as i really enjoyed the first one, but I didn't jump once


----------



## CuriousBlue

The Door.


----------



## MrsAldi

I was watching a comedy show, and the girl referred to hers as "My Dawson's Creek!" 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## lovelyblue

Pocket full of sunshine.


----------



## Ceegee

More Tom Hanks

For the permiscuous - Big

For he BS - Cast Away 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ceegee

For the tease - Catch Me if you Can

For the lonely - Sleepless in Seattle

For the diseased - Inferno

For the frigid - Polar Express

For the working girl - Bachelor Party




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dexxus

Waaah.. this is fun.. 

Mine is " Mr. Right " w/ Anna Kendrick


----------



## chillymorn69

The good the bad and the ugly.


----------



## Marc878

Home Alone


----------



## Bibi1031

For the love of IT!- 1980

let the right one In- 2008

The Thing - 1982

Adventureland - 2009

My favorite:

As Good As it Gets


----------



## Rubix Cubed

Secondhand Lion(s)

Lock, stock and 2 smoking barrels.


----------



## TX-SC

For my wife:

Beauty and the Beast

For me:

Moana

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator

*My RSXW's is historically known as either  Night of the Living Dead or The Bog of Eternal Stench!*


----------



## Tomara

Titanic 🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spicy

Rogue One! >


----------



## 41362

Better Call Saul


----------



## meson

The Informant.


----------



## chillymorn69

heartbreak ridge

20,000 leagues under the sea


----------



## Young at Heart

Not a woman, but a few movie thoughts.

Burning Bush 
Kiss me

The Mummy's kiss

Don't forget: Kiss, Kiss, Bang, Bang!

Kiss them for me

some of these might make great tattoo's


----------



## Max.HeadRoom

Resident Evil


----------



## chillymorn69

A river run wild

From here to eternity


----------



## chillymorn69

Dirty harry.


----------



## rockon

With my ex:

slippery when wet

She was a big Bon Jovi fan.


----------



## *Deidre*

NSFW

Southern Bell


----------



## chillymorn69

Sasquatch


----------



## arbitrator

*A River Runs Through It!*


----------



## Haiku

I'm breaking the thread rules, but in real life I ( used to 🙁 ) playfully refer to it as her lettuce. 😂 I'm not too original.


----------



## Luvher4life

"The Abyss"

"A Few Good Men"

"A Good Woman"

"A Hole in One"

"A Bit of Heaven"


----------



## Blondilocks

This thread is an oldie but a goodie. Notice who the first responders were?


----------



## 269370

Haiku said:


> I'm breaking the thread rules, but in real life I ( used to  ) playfully refer to it as her lettuce.  I'm not too original.



Good idea. 5-a-day of fruits and vag is a must for a healthy relationship.

I just call it dirty c word. She doesn’t like cute names 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## personofinterest

Disney Movies are making me laugh:

Beauty and the Beast

Snow White

Up

The Aristocats


----------



## Blondilocks

personofinterest said:


> Disney Movies are making me laugh:
> 
> Beauty and the Beast
> 
> Snow White
> 
> Up
> 
> The Aristocats


What about Lady and the Tramp?


----------



## aine

Two recent movies


1. Gold

2. Down a dark hall

😂😂😂


----------



## arbitrator

*Anything but Fidel or Che!

More especially if they smoke Cubans!*


----------



## EllisRedding

Blondilocks said:


> This thread is an oldie but a goodie. Notice who the first responders were?


Even in 2016 I was bringing quality material to TAM :smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Field of Dreams

Pretty Woman

Equalizer


----------



## Tron

Off The Menu

:crying:


----------



## Tron

...just kidding...!!!

More appropriate would be 

Bad Ass

Whip It

The Expanse


----------



## Prodigal

I'm glad to see this thread reincarnated. I laughed the first time and I'm laughing now.

Just call me "Puss in Boots" (a.k.a. "Domanitrix Kitty").


----------



## Tron

Prodigal said:


> I'm glad to see this thread reincarnated. I laughed the first time and I'm laughing now.
> 
> Just call me "Puss in Boots" (a.k.a. "Domanitrix Kitty").


The boys better behave.


----------



## Not

Cute story....when I was little the vajayjay was called “Susie” in my family. My little neighbor friend hated it because her moms name was Sue. It finally hit her one day when she realized my moms name was Virginia and the battle of insults began lol!


----------



## Not

Oh and I rewatched Braveheart the other night....FREEDOM!!


----------



## Tron

The golf theme provides a lot of good material. Ball in hole and whatnot.

How about these:

"Seven Days in Utopia"

"Fairway to Heaven"

And the ever classic...

"Happy Gilmore"


----------



## RandomDude

It.

Rogue One.

Deep Impact.

Great Expectations.

The Cell.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

I don't know.

My favorite is still Field of Dreams.

😎


----------

